# IBS-C and menstrual cycle



## DontMissAThing (Jan 6, 2010)

I've noticed there's a bunch of topics like this, but they're not exactly what I'm wondering about, so I'm asking a new question. I, too, have noticed my period causes a lot of disruption with my IBS. Yet, I don't have abdominal pain like most, so I don't get hit with that, but my constipation becomes chronic. On top of that, I have some odd symptoms. Headaches, overactive bladder-type feeling, highly increased appetite, and I think unfortunately, unintended weight gain from the new appetite. And all of this usually happens 7-14 days before my mensturation cycle, and most likely that makes the symptoms go away. So is the main cause most likely from my menstrual cycle or maybe my new appetite triggering IBS symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PMS can cause food cravings (could be the increased appetite) and headaches and can cause a bunch of other symptoms so you may need to talk to the gynecologist and see what can be done.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes,i agree with Kathleen,sounds a bit like PMS,i would speak to your Doctor about symptoms.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

OMG! i use to have the same syptoms as you! OK i do not work for The BCP seasonale , but this BCP has stop all my problemes! i would have the same things as you plus bad migraines, very bad IBS before and during period,heavy period, eating like a pig,moody,going pipi all the time like if i had a bladder infection etc......... and guess what the seasonale BCP,you have 2 choices but you got to speak with your doctor, you can have your period 4 times a year or not have one at all!, isin't that great????? me i will never have a period again, because i take it permanetly and i ask my doctor 2 GYNO"s and its safe, i'm really happy on it, talk to you GYNO it save my life!


----------

